# Is mogadore reservoir in danger



## ewngsth

I believe it is just that , in danger. I remember the stories my grandfather usedto tell me about 200 fish days on the water and the ice. I know what you are thinking they are just stories However I remember as i am sure many of you do about the times iI first started fishing Mogadore. It wasnt just one good day here and there. I could catch quality numbers of quality fish and do so on a consistant basis. Those days seem to be becoming far and few between for me. I am sure alot of you agree with what I am saying. Which poses a question. What is happening to the lake so many of us call our second home ? I think I may have an answer. You may not want to hear it and remember it is just my opinionbut I think the problem is us. I do not mean to offend so let me explain. Fisherman whom if any of you are like me has taken more fish than we needed just because they where biting and besides who doesnt want to tell thier buddy that they took 100 nice ones yesterday just to see the look on his face as he remembers that he told you he could not go because he had to spend the day with his girl. Maybee you have taken some big female breeders full of eggs just because they would make a nice meal. We as fisherman should know the dangers of overfishing for example Lake Erie walleye and commercial fishing or how about the Blue Pike. I know thats commercial fishing ,but scale that down and take 100 fisherman taking 50 large fish a day and you get 1,825,000 fish a year, over 20 years well its alot of fish . Now take into consideration that those are all breeders.How about Highlandtown Reservoirwhom if you ever fished it back in the 90s before it became popular ,WOW now nothingdo to overfishing. Is it too late? I dont think so. I think that if there where to be a size slot limit on all panfish as well as a resonable # limit (25)so that the people could still get enough fish to eat as well as the occasional wallhanger we could restore the fishing to a lake that desperately needs some help, not just for us but for our childrens children. I love mogadore and I enjoy fishing there because it is a quiet peaceful lake that reminds me alot of canada(few people, little noise and beautiful scenery) and takes me far away even though its right down the road. I expect alot of you fish it for the same reasons as I and its not so much for the fishing anymore. I respect the remarks of my fellow sportsman and women so please send in your comments, remarks, memories and most of all ideas on this matter. TOGETHER WE CAN


----------



## c. j. stone

I think you've probably summed it up pretty well. Although, I always heard and read that you can't overharvest a panfish lake or pond with a rod and reel. Can't remember where or who(probably DNR experts?). Anyways, that being said, what else could contribute to the apparent decline in numbers? I know I've taken my share of gills, crappie, and even on rare occasions, jumbo perch from there over the years(mostly 20-30 years ago!). I mean fish baskets "at least" half full too-and they were very good representatives of their species at that!(EveryONE was utilized, I might add.) I'd filet them and freeze them in square, waxed 1/2 gal. milk cartons covered in water.(That should tell you how long that was ago. When's the last time you saw one of those?) Now, you're lucky to catch enough for a meal and they normally are running quite small. I think perhaps it's time for the State to do some serious fish management out there!


----------



## ohiotuber

ewngsth said:


> I believe it is just that , in danger. I remember the stories my grandfather usedto tell me about 200 fish days on the water and the ice. I know what you are thinking they are just stories However I remember as i am sure many of you do about the times iI first started fishing Mogadore. It wasnt just one good day here and there. I could catch quality numbers of quality fish and do so on a consistant basis. Those days seem to be becoming far and few between for me. I am sure alot of you agree with what I am saying. Which poses a question. What is happening to the lake so many of us call our second home ? I think I may have an answer. You may not want to hear it and remember it is just my opinionbut I think the problem is us. I do not mean to offend so let me explain. Fisherman whom if any of you are like me has taken more fish than we needed just because they where biting and besides who doesnt want to tell thier buddy that they took 100 nice ones yesterday just to see the look on his face as he remembers that he told you he could not go because he had to spend the day with his girl. Maybee you have taken some big female breeders full of eggs just because they would make a nice meal. We as fisherman should know the dangers of overfishing for example Lake Erie walleye and commercial fishing or how about the Blue Pike. I know thats commercial fishing ,but scale that down and take 100 fisherman taking 50 large fish a day and you get 1,825,000 fish a year, over 20 years well its alot of fish . Now take into consideration that those are all breeders.How about Highlandtown Reservoirwhom if you ever fished it back in the 90s before it became popular ,WOW now nothingdo to overfishing. Is it too late? I dont think so. I think that if there where to be a size slot limit on all panfish as well as a resonable # limit (25)so that the people could still get enough fish to eat as well as the occasional wallhanger we could restore the fishing to a lake that desperately needs some help, not just for us but for our childrens children. I love mogadore and I enjoy fishing there because it is a quiet peaceful lake that reminds me alot of canada(few people, little noise and beautiful scenery) and takes me far away even though its right down the road. I expect alot of you fish it for the same reasons as I and its not so much for the fishing anymore. I respect the remarks of my fellow sportsman and women so please send in your comments, remarks, memories and most of all ideas on this matter. TOGETHER WE CAN


I absolutely agree! When I was 14 years old (47 years ago), the quantity & quality from Mogadore was mind boggling. It is a mere shadow of it's former self & I think you've pegged it. I would love to see the lake come back & believe it can, but it does need strict regulation & enfforcement.
Mike


----------



## castmaster00

i didnt even know that there were perch in there. if what you say is true than thats a loooooooong time ago cause i cant ever remember seeing a perch. ive fished there for bout 10 years now. and i thought that there never was any good fishing in that lake. let alone perch.  but i do support you and followers trying to bring back what we fishermen/women have lost. i fish private lakes now because every thing public is getting over fished. i just wish that the fishing could return like it was.


----------



## Fat Bill

I have never fished Mogadore but the same seems to hold true at the lakes I do fish on a regular basis. Milton and Berlin. I could be all wet ( no pun intended) on this issue but along with the over-harvesting and the pollution issues, could some of the problem be the DNR? I'm thinking the stocking of muskie in these lakes. It seems to me that the muskie fishermen are the ones doing a great deal of catch and release. Therefore, more large fish (with larger appetites) more muskie because of natural reproduction, and now you have a situation that is aggrivated by a large number of predatory fish. I have no proof that this is the problem but it just seems logical.

I did notice that there seemed to be a smaller number of guys fishing Milton last year. I usually go out in the mornings during the summer, 2 or 3 days a week and find that there are only a few vehicles in the parking lot. Is it the price of gas or are a lot of guys going to Mosquito and Erie?


----------



## eyeballs

I believe some of or most of the problem is the lack of weed beds .gills need these weed beds to flourish.30-40 yrs ago there were beds everywhere.look at an aquiview now the bottom is flat covered with slim,and gills don't like the slim weeds.IMO the DNR is to blame on the most part for putting the grass carp in to control the weeds.I agree back then nobody ever complained about the lack of fish,this is the way the lake was for 30 yrs,until the grass carp stocking.there is no way on gods green earth you "fish out" mogadore.Some years we don't even get to ice fish,so that should be a catch-up year.and for the size of the lake the summer pressure is very lite.Let me use Mosquito for an example.no lake in ne ohio gets more pressue than it does.Lets look at crappies,since they are not stocked, everybody knows about the size and numbers that are harvested each year.Weeds weeds weeds is what makes this lake the fishiery it is, year in and year out.Ten times the amount of fishing pressure than Mog.(panfish only)


----------



## ewngsth

I doubt that the decline in numbers of fish is do to a lack of weed beds. I find the lake difficult to fish between the months of july and sept. do to the vast amounts of weeds that seem to take over the lake.I also do not agree that just because there is no ice one year that the lake would be able to "catch up" .It takes years of strict regulations and coperation from fisherman to bring back a lake that clearly has something very wrong with it.


----------



## joerugz

I hear ya. I belive in overfishing at Moggy. I know guys who will clean spawning beds out by the hundreds in a day. But yesterday in the bait shop, a guy who fished the lake for 60 yrs was talking to me about the problem and his belief was, too many fish!! His assesment was that the bass are now feeding on the large number of shad instead of the small gills. The shad are dumped by guys who don't want to KILL the cute little minnows left over in their bait bucket. So in this case the small gills flourish, and stunt the lake.
He told me if I wanted to do the lake a favor to feed the gulls the fish that are too small to take home.

The most fish I kept in a day is 36 gills. That was only once. I found out it took a long time to clean that many. So I will only keep 12-18 fish. I can count on one hand how many bass I've kept in the last two years from any lake, I just love to catch fish. I love the idea of only taking what you can eat. Not stocking your freezer for the year. 

Yesterday was the first time I've taken fish home thru the ice (5)and I felt guilty. I had a perch I thought was a nice one (8in) and full of eggs I noticed, after I cut her up. So what are we supposed to do?

I love the lake also, but I rarely fish her cause of this problem. I do believe WE have to take the bull by the horns. Maybe we should start a club or commity. Lobby our local DNR, spread the word to other fishers, post signs.
Oh, and while we're at it.....LETS DO SOMETHING ABOUT ALL THE TRASH US FISHERMAN LEAVE BEHIND!!! Its either us fisherman or imposters who pose as fisherman. I mean what kind of low life leaves their trash at the lake. At least the last batch of beer bottles I picked up where put back in the carton and placed in a bag before they were dumped. Made it easy to pick up!

I already picked up beer cans off the ice and candy wrappers. I could'nt get the propane tank that was frozen in the ice. It upsets me to the point I yell at anyone thats fishing on the lake to pick their stuff up. Maybe one of you has heard me before!!!

I propose we get together and have a clean up day at the lake, since the ice is about done and open water is weeks away. We could meet at the bait shop and pass out bags....(I'll be glad to supply). If we show responsibility and ownership of the land around the lake, our concerns will spill over to whats under the water!

What are we waiting for? .....I know.....someone else to do it for us!


----------



## jcustunner24

Mogadore was great 10 years ago. In the past decade the fishing there has declined drastically. Those who don't think overfishing has something to do with it don't ever have to dodge the 30 or so guys fishing on Congress Lake Road for 2 months straight in the spring. A lot of these "road" anglers keep EVERY SINGLE FISH they catch. I've witnessed it personally. I'm strictly C&R on all public waters because overfishing is a problem in this state.


----------



## joerugz

Not only the road anglers (nice term for them), but the bridge monkeys dropping lines down when your trying to pass under 43 in your boat. They fish off the concrete steps.....the ones that say "no fishing". And your right, they keep EVERYTHING, except ther trash!!


----------



## sam kegg

all very good points.. cant say that i disagree. i do know that the weeds were very heavy last summer, had to pick up my motor when i docked... well i think we should all remeber when fishing this summer, only take what we need. that may be a great start,,,, good luck folks


----------



## ewngsth

I am all for a keep mogadore clean biannual trash pick up. Also i think that starting a club or committy would be the best thing to happen to this lake in a very long time. You have all heard of adopt a highway well how about adopt a shoreline. Just an idea we could use alot more.Who else out there wants to get together and see what we can do to save our lake. Maybee we could even get a trash bag co. to sponsor our efforts so that we could have trash bags at the bait shops for people to take with them. Also who empties the trash containers around the lake?


----------



## dull hook

Probably the same people who patch the pot holes in the road.


----------



## dull hook

I'm all for having a cleanup day at the lake. I'ts needed it for a long time. The rangers don't patrol out there enough anymore. I don't remember seeing one at all last year. People are always shore fishing in the boat stake area and leaving their trash in the boats or on the shore. I don't believe you are allowed to shore fish back there anyway. Can't wait to get my line wet.


----------



## FishON32

joerugz said:


> Not only the road anglers (nice term for them), but the bridge monkeys dropping lines down when your trying to pass under 43 in your boat. They fish off the concrete steps.....the ones that say "no fishing". And your right, they keep EVERYTHING, except ther trash!!


Wow for a minute there I thought we were talking about LaDue. They are the same way there. Taking everything even if its like 4" and leaving they're trash. I mean if you want to eat fish that bad go to the store and buy some fish stick because thats the only size fillet you are going to get from those dinks. I'll fish around the piling sometimes when the crappies are hitting and when I catch something small and throw it back they say hey bro I'll take those if you don't want them. When you try to explain the reason for throwing them back they don't want to hear it. I would like to see a size limit on panfish at a lot of lakes in Ohio for this reason.


----------



## ScumFrog

wow!! i guess there's alot more people out there who love mogadore as much as i do. i'll be out there this spring starting in april, working with the division of wildlife as a seasonal creel clerk. i'll be coming up to you guys fishing out there to ask you a few questions about fishing so that the bad fishing situation can start to be assesed. so do not be alarmed if you see someone out there using a gasoline engine. i'll see you all this april!! please pas that info around. it would be nice to have people coming up to me sometimes, but you must be fishing that day in order to be surveyed. please dont send me PM's here, i do not have the time to answer them online. i will be more than happy to talk with you at the lake however.

good luck out there everyone,

Ross


----------



## joerugz

Hey Sparkey (....I mean scum frog) Like I talked to you before, how about reminding the fishers to take their trash with them and even supply a bag if they need one. I will supply bags to you. Also, mention the reason for the survey is to help return Mogadore to its original state of nice sized panfish and tell them the reason is....TOO [email protected] many fish are taken! Maybe they will get the point.

I also have an idea. Is it considered poaching if you take fish while fishing in an illegal spot, such as the bridge? If it is, I will call the hotline everytime I see some nimrod up there.


----------



## cummins_man

I don't think my trolling rig with 16 rods and GPS, Sonar, and computerized maps has anything to do with overfishing.


----------



## paintED

Hey Scummfrog you should make up some weather resistant signs and place them at the launches by the boat stakes and boathouse that explain what,why,and the positive impacts that your presence will have on the lake. Maybe you can get some help making the signs up from joerugz or myself.

Just a thought. I'm probably wrong though, but if i can remember,the city of akron leased the lake to the YMCA somewhere around 84 or 85 and the Y maintained that lease until 2001 or 2. Now the city maintains soul responsibility of the lake. I wonder if there is a correlation somewhere within the passing of guardianship of the waters. I was thinking that maybe pre 84 or 85 there could have been a larger budget provided by the city to manage the lake and then after the Y took it over that budget was cut. Now some twenty or so years later when the city takes it back over and damage has had some two decades to progress the funds that were once earmarked for mogadore are no longer available. Just a thought on a cause other than over fishing,or overfishing and not enough management.

Does anyone remember the contraption that used to be out there that looked like a corn picker on a barge that they hacked up the weeds with? Looked like something out of Chitty Chitty Bang Bang. That went by by when the Y came along too. The Lake has such potential. Wouldn't it be nice to see it the way it was? Nice campgrounds and all.? I'm on board with any clean up,committee formation, city counsel contacting or whatever else needs to be done to get some positive results. I know that the mans name who is basically in charge of Mogadores watershed is named Kim Koy. Maybe someone out there with a little more strings to pull than a guy named paintED could get someone to get his ear.

See you out there on trash day everybody. LETS DO IT!


----------



## c. j. stone

Some clarification about Mogadore Reservoir. First, there are excellent perch in there caught by a few "I like to call them Old Timers" probably fishing deeper than most of us would think to be productive.(That's all I'll say about that!) The amurs were NOT/NEVER stocked by DNR. To my knowledge, they have never managed anything in the lake because it belonged to the City-politics, maybe? Those amirs were stocked by the Goodyear H&F Club courtesy of many raffles, and membership dues. At a whole buck for a membership, obviously, they couldn't stock that many($6-7/fish) and when the money dried up, they stopped the program before the recommended numbers for stocking were ever attained. I believe the amirs were stocked at the urging of G H&F Club bass anglers so they could better fish the lake and move around easier-but I never really heard why. These days, I see as many weeds as ever and there are quiet a few of those, 'big' 'old' grass eaters left. Now "Weedfoot" Lake is another story-over stocking and no weeds for them to eat. I was involved directly with the stocking of those fish. The Goodyear Park used to bag up grass clippings and take them out into the middle of the lake and dump them to "FEED" the amurs! Just for information...


----------



## nixmkt

I have been fishing Mogadore for over 30 years, mostly ice fishing and wading in the spring, and my own catches have decreased significantly over the years. I am not convinced that the decline is due to overfishing. I do not believe you can overfish a panfish lake with rod and reel, especially one as large as Mogadore. As to weeds, my experience is that there are more weeds there now that ever, including green slime.

In my opinion, the decline is related to two factors. The first is pollution from fertilizers, etc. This increases weed, algea, & slime growth and an decrease in water clarity. Many areas that were easily accessible are now choked with weeds. Former bedding areas for bluegills are now covered with slime and weeds. As to water clarity, I can remember ice fishing over 10 - 11 feet of water in a shanty and being able to see the bottom. Now you are lucky to be able to see down four to five feet.

The second factor is Black Spot Disease (Digenetic trematodes). There is info. about this on-line for those interested in the details. In brief, these parasites infest fish skin and meat, and the fish encapsulate them with tissue, resulting in pinhead-sized black spots. These do not affect people when eaten as long as the fish is cooked. Years ago, I would notice a few black spots in fillets. Now many/most bluegills, perch, & crappies I do catch there are "peppered" with black spots throughout. There is no known direct control for these parasites. Some of the literature indicates that these parasites do little harm to the fish. But other literature indicates that they do cause harm. According to the literature, until the parasites are encapsulated by the host fish, the fish loses fats and their oxygen requirement increases. Heavily infected bluegill often enter the winter months in a low fat state with few energy reserves to last over winter, which affects their ability to survive.


----------



## creekcrawler

From another post -

wayback
Used to catch tons of nice perch out of LaDue. Way back in the 70-80's!
Heard people complaining about Mogadore too, but I think some
of the problem is the fact the those lakes are getting older.
They sediment in, become less fertile, less weed growth and
the fish habitat changes. Just a natural progression, in my opinion.


----------



## jcustunner24

If they'd start patrolling, confiscating and fining illegalities out there (like they do at Nimisila) that lake would clean up quickly and fishing would rebound. It is ILLEGAL for the people to fish from Congress Lake road. It's extremely dangerous and there are routinely people there. They stand on the guardrail posts and in the street - rain or shine. I'd be willing to bet that 85% of those people are unlicensed fishermen as well. I often fish the small peninsula on the west side of Congress Lake Road and it annoys me that so many people get away with murder out there. Most of us on this site follow the rules where we fish and take care of the land we're fishing on.

I know all of you at one point or another have picked up someone else's tangled line and stuffed it in a pocket until you got to a trash can. Mogadore is poorly managed (all of the changing hands has a lot to do with it) and poorly treated. I'd be happy to participate in cleaning up ANY area (fishable or not) for the sake of the land we love.

If we're going to call ourselves outdoorsmen, then we need to respect the outdoors. This is a good place to start it and I'm glad the conversation has come up.


----------



## johnboy111711

theres perch in Mogadore?


----------



## creekcrawler

Got a few a year back. One was so big, an old timer was going by and said, "Nice bass!"


----------



## c. j. stone

Perch yes, but i don't think there's any redears. do you??


----------



## Erterbass

johnboy111711 said:


> theres perch in Mogadore?


You bet there are. I catch them frequently when bass fishing. They love the cranks I throw I guess...

Here's one that measured 11 inches from the southern end of the lake:

Mogadore Perch

Bob


----------



## joerugz

This is great to have this kind of response. I only hope that when the weather breaks and the time comes to actually go out and do something, that you all will still follow thru with this.

Come to mention, I noticed that the trash cans have been removed from the spots they used to occupy. But people keep putting trash where they used to be. How can we get some more cans and pick ups scheduled?

Also, did anyone see the 3 deer carcasses tossed in the lg parking lot on CLR this past winter. IDIOTS!!! I'm telling you...complete idiots. After processing your deer, it takes less time to hack up the carcass with a saw and bag it for the trash, than it does to load it in your car and drive to a dump site.

I live in the city and they take my deer carcasses when bagged.

I hope this clean up stuff doesn't just p!$$ me off more!!


----------



## joerugz

Nice perch. I was in the baitshop a couple of years ago and a guy brought in one that weighed a pound and a half and was 14" long.

I caught an 8" last Sunday fishing with paintEd on the middle section of the lake, hiking in from the 43 parking lot east past the first bay.

I did see Big Daddy catch one on the east side. I only caught 3 this ice season.


----------



## ParmaBass

johnboy111711 said:


> theres perch in Mogadore?


I've seen a few 6"ers come through the ice and that's it!


----------



## bassmastermjb

NIXMKT, you are 100% correct.With the amount of water that flows through these reservoirs it's only a matter of time until the sediment builds up too much and the fish can't spawn and reproduce like they once were able too.I live on one of these reservoirs that has been off-limits the past 90 years.The fishing isn't even close to what it was 20 years ago when I moved here.Can't blame the lack of fish on overbagging here.It's the sediment and chemicals that are killing the older lakes.............Mark


----------



## billybob7059

You can give the dnr the message with the fishing survey they are conducting right now.


----------



## PERCHJERKN

hi , i'd just like to say i think everyones ideas about mogadore going down hill is not far off the fishing has gotten alot tougher over the last several years , but i do believe the fish are still in the lake but the patterns have changed, not to say the fish numbers havent dropped off. alot of that i think is the channel cats they keep putting into the res. the first batch was enough. as asight fisherman i see alot of these during the spawn just waiting to go get dinner and a 10 - 15 lbs. cat can consume alot of panfish in a short period of time. but as for the perch i still think mog. is the state record holder. 14" fish are not uncommon my best to date is 15 1/8" but their patterns have changed over the last 7yrs. the fish now have something to fear other than the bass. just my thoughts on the subject but not the only factor by any means. now about the clean up ill be there i live on sunnybrook rd. and the trash really ticks me off and for the city it would help if they would empty the trash cans they put out for the public to use more than 1 time every 3 weeks cause alot of people do respect the res. but 4 barrels dont fit into 1. big daddy see if by any chance if theyll unlock the gates for that weekend just a thought


----------



## bassmastermjb

I feel that most of the responders are taking this the wrong way.All our reservoirs are not fished out or only contain small fish, there are decent fish to be caught. What others, including myself are trying to say is the fishing isn't anywhere it used to be.I'm 47 years old and fished all these bodies of water when I was very young.All I had was a bamboo pole, can of worms and fished from shore in the summer.In the winter a simple jigging stick, box of maggots and you were set.We always caught fish,nice sized fish and some days plenty of them.You cannot get the same results today.More fisherman today have their own boat,fishfinders,vexilars,underwater cameras etc.and can't get the same results.
There are also a lot less people fishing today than 30 years ago.The Plain Dealer just printed an article that stated just in the last 10 years there has been a 25&#37; decline in fishing licenses bought.Away from Lake Erie(inland reservoirs) it's probably more like 35%-40% because more people fish Erie today than they did 10 years ago.Look at the amount of baitshops that have closed down around our lakes, this alone should tell you somethings wrong.
We have a problem, a serious one.I hope the DNR puts some time and research back into these bodies of water very soon,they have the tools and technology.They just need to put the public reservoirs at the top of their list for a couple of years till they come up with some concrete answers.I might be right or could be 100% wrong,these are just my thoughts on the changes I've seen in my lifetime.............Mark


----------



## Whaler

If you would like to make comments about fish stocking or other fishing related ideas and would like to speak with a humanoid instead of a survey call 330-644-2293 and ask for Phil Hillman or another fiseries biologist and they will be glad to speak with you and resond to your ideas. Don't just write notes on here and Assume what that you know what is going on. 
A phone call is easy and they are happy to speak with you as it is part of their job.


----------



## johnboy111711

whats the best way to catch 14" in perch


----------



## c. j. stone

I've called the DNR three times. Never felt quite like I got a straight answer either time. One question was why my county warden didn't ever return my calls. He called back within an hour. On another occasion, I got an answer, thought about it a while, and called back to ask for some clarification only to end up speaking with another person-and got a different answer to the original question. (I forget what that question was just now.) JMTCW.

Oh, yeah, JohnBoy, on half a crawler in 15 ft.


----------



## ewngsth

johnboy go to lake erie


----------



## paintED

here's a couple of nice size mogadore perch.caught them just 50 feet east of the 43 causeway. slip bobber with a small minnow.


----------



## mrphish42

paintEd.......THANKS...........for the pic. share with us ..........caught perch there for over 50 years. Open water and ice fishing,,,,,, "old hump-head" is still one of my favorite targets when I fish there.......I love these fishing debates of right and wrong......Old days over modern times..... Old fishermen's ideas.........the ideas of the younger fishermen.... Hell, I was one of the young guys a few dozen years ago and these talks have been around since then.....Some fishermen just go out and catch fish and never say a word to any body..... I've only gotten into this computer stuff (on-line) a short while ago. Which means I spent almost 66 years of my life not wondering just what every else was doing......You know what? The lures that caught fish 50 years ago still can catch fish today.. Bet me on that.....What goes around, comes around. Good fishin guys...........Jon Sr.


----------



## c75

jcustunner24 said:


> If they'd start patrolling, confiscating and fining illegalities out there (like they do at Nimisila) that lake would clean up quickly and fishing would rebound. It is ILLEGAL for the people to fish from Congress Lake road. It's extremely dangerous and there are routinely people there. They stand on the guardrail posts and in the street - rain or shine. I'd be willing to bet that 85% of those people are unlicensed fishermen as well. I often fish the small peninsula on the west side of Congress Lake Road and it annoys me that so many people get away with murder out there. Most of us on this site follow the rules where we fish and take care of the land we're fishing on.
> 
> I know all of you at one point or another have picked up someone else's tangled line and stuffed it in a pocket until you got to a trash can. Mogadore is poorly managed (all of the changing hands has a lot to do with it) and poorly treated. I'd be happy to participate in cleaning up ANY area (fishable or not) for the sake of the land we love.
> 
> If we're going to call ourselves outdoorsmen, then we need to respect the outdoors. This is a good place to start it and I'm glad the conversation has come up.



Now honestly.....do you guys really think the fishing at Mogadore because of the ding alings fishing off the road.....I think not, most of these guys are lucky to even catch a fish


----------



## c75

nixmkt said:


> I have been fishing Mogadore for over 30 years, mostly ice fishing and wading in the spring, and my own catches have decreased significantly over the years. I am not convinced that the decline is due to overfishing. I do not believe you can overfish a panfish lake with rod and reel, especially one as large as Mogadore. As to weeds, my experience is that there are more weeds there now that ever, including green slime.
> 
> In my opinion, the decline is related to two factors. The first is pollution from fertilizers, etc. This increases weed, algea, & slime growth and an decrease in water clarity. Many areas that were easily accessible are now choked with weeds. Former bedding areas for bluegills are now covered with slime and weeds. As to water clarity, I can remember ice fishing over 10 - 11 feet of water in a shanty and being able to see the bottom. Now you are lucky to be able to see down four to five feet.
> 
> The second factor is Black Spot Disease (Digenetic trematodes). There is info. about this on-line for those interested in the details. In brief, these parasites infest fish skin and meat, and the fish encapsulate them with tissue, resulting in pinhead-sized black spots. These do not affect people when eaten as long as the fish is cooked. Years ago, I would notice a few black spots in fillets. Now many/most bluegills, perch, & crappies I do catch there are "peppered" with black spots throughout. There is no known direct control for these parasites. Some of the literature indicates that these parasites do little harm to the fish. But other literature indicates that they do cause harm. According to the literature, until the parasites are encapsulated by the host fish, the fish loses fats and their oxygen requirement increases. Heavily infected bluegill often enter the winter months in a low fat state with few energy reserves to last over winter, which affects their ability to survive.




I think we have a winner here...been fishing this lake for 30+yrs, last 5-6, tough to get panfish without the black spots...about the only lake I get those as well. Dont see the spots on fish from Port Lakes, Berlin,et c..


----------



## Lewzer

Johnboy111711 must be bored and is jerking your chain. He knows Mogadore and his perch.


----------



## jcustunner24

c75 said:


> Now honestly.....do you guys really think the fishing at Mogadore because of the ding alings fishing off the road.....I think not, most of these guys are lucky to even catch a fish



I really think it's a contributing factor, especially when you add in the amount of garbage that usually lines Congress Lake road as a result. Furthermore, I'm not saying that they're the sole reason for the problem, but they are a microcosm of everything wrong at Mogadore.


----------



## CatfishWilly

Alright, now the trash thing I agree with. It's downright unbelieveable how people are so willing to take from the land, and are ignorant enogh to give it piles of trash in return. I have a theory though. As horrible as it is, I will admit to fishing on the CLR bridge. My reason being I am barely able to afford the extra gas out to the lake, let alone own a boat to hit that water. The fish are right there. As risky as it may be, I like the good fighters and if that was the best place to go wouldn't you be there? Now the majority of the people I see out there are either kids who don't really know any better or people in their 40's and 50's who just don't want to take that mile and a half hike through the woods just to get to a halfway decent spot. I'm not trying to convince anyone of right or wrong, but I'm willing to bet that if a few of us got together and cleared a few more trees, or raised some cash for a dock on that side of the lake you wouldn't have nearly as much of a problem with people on the road. If we want everyone to respect our land, we've got to give them a good example of how to do so. Everyone expects for there to be some sort of "lake management." Rest assured, they will not do anything for us. Take it from me, there's not much law out that way.


----------



## Nipididdee

Forage base must be doing well, past three seasons Largemouth seemingly doing better, good regenerations, strong young and old class years, this small event weights also reflect a healthy fishery...

http://www.dobass.com/08EEI/MOGADORE/41208.html

I think you guys need to sharpen some hooks maybe  

nip


----------



## allwayzfishin

well....its been 2 yrs...has it changed much?


----------



## johnboy111711

i wish i could find some perch on the lake. never ice fished it before but i heard someone caught a few once. it's kinda like those stories of the lockness monster?!?!?!


----------



## allwayzfishin

i think i may know where to look....well see what happens tomorrow. hope my suspicions are correct


----------



## PolymerStew

If anyone wants to read some scientific studies on the causes of stunted panfish in lakes you can search the internet for "Quality Management of Bluegill: Factors Affecting Population Size Structure". These are the annual reports from a study done between 1999-2003 on lakes in Illinois trying to find ways to manage for better bluegill size.

In addition there are some journal papers studying the causes of stunted bluegill populations:

"The Influence of Stunted Bluegill Size on the Reproductive Ecology of Bluegill", Ecology of Freshwater Fish, 2002, p 190

"A Mechanism for Social Inhibition of Sexual Maturation in Bluegill", Journal of Fish Biology, 2003, p 486

"Sex-specific Life History Patterns in Bluegill: Interacting Mechanisms Influence Individual Body Size", Oecologia, 2006, p 31

Seems like once you establish an overpopulation of stunted fish, it's difficult to reverse things to have a quality size distribution again. Keeping the dinks and tossing some of the "keepers" back might help though.


----------



## hardwaterfan

> i wish i could find some perch on the lake. never ice fished it before but i heard someone caught a few once.


i remember someone spreading rumors like that...i thought i saw pics but im not sure now


----------



## Cull'in

Have patience my panfishing friends. All those giant channel cats in there will curb that stunted 'gill population in no time!

I've moved in to see what I thought were bass chasing bait up on the bank only to find those 2'-3' long catfish gorging on little bluegill and sunfish.


----------



## c. j. stone

There's some pretty good ice sticks going to have a get together tomorrow. Hope they post some picks of perch for us to envy!!


----------



## Nipididdee

I'm glad no one was paying attention in 2008! 

Here are some bass samplings since my last post... you can see full field weights at the bottom right corner, I see a trend!

Don't forget DOW electroshock numbers either- oh my!

http://dobass.com/09EEI/SPRINGOPEN/40509.html

http://dobass.com/09EEI/MOGADORE1/42509.html

http://dobass.com/09EEI/MOGADORE2/62009.html

http://dobass.com/09EEI/MOGADORE3/80909.html

http://dobass.com/09EEI/FALLOPEN/103109.html

http://dobass.com/10EEI/2010SPO/40310.html

http://dobass.com/10EEI/Q1/MOGADORE41010.html

http://dobass.com/10EEI/Q4/061910.html

http://dobass.com/10EEI/Q6/082210.html

http://dobass.com/10EEI/SMO/091810.html

http://dobass.com/10EEI/FLO/100910.html


----------



## johnboy111711

Nip, no one ever pays attention! i know the secret and it's safe with me... not many people have seen perch just shy of 15in come out of inland lakes through the ice...


----------



## Cull'in

*2009 Fish Ohio Awards*
Yellow Perch &#8211; 1,376 entries
1. Lake Erie
2. Mosquito Lake
3. TIE &#8211; Lake Milton, Mogadore Reservoir, 
and Ohio River

In 2008 I believe Moggy was second only to Erie.

Just sayin...


----------



## icebucketjohn

caught 6 nice perch near ice-out last year (mid March) with mrphish42 last season. Got some on tip ups and others on waxies. 

They are there, just harder to find than in years past. Let face it the lake doesnt get the ice fishing pressure of yesteryear... therefore with less lines in the water, less are being caught and even less is being said if one runs into a school of them.


----------



## Cull'in

Here's a Mogadore perch tip. With the reduced weed growth and darker water fish shallower.
The couple times I've fished for them the last two years I've got some dandys out of 6' or less.


----------



## c. j. stone

Cull'in said:


> Here's a Mogadore perch tip. With the reduced weed growth and darker water fish shallower.
> The couple times I've fished for them the last two years I've got some dandys out of 6' or less.


Perch are very opportunistic, and voracious egg/fry eaters. I've often caught them while fishing the Spring crappie and gill spawns. This might add to the reason for fishing "shallower". I'd guess you got them in the early part of the season?? In the heat of summer, I(used to!!) find them in the deepest water I could find-like 12-14 feet.
I once had a 38 fish day between the North dike and the big island in 12 feet. This was prob. 25 years ago or more but they looked like Erie jumbos-and noone I saw while loading my canoe believed they came out of Mogadore. I'm thinking there's still a healthy population of them in there.


----------



## Cull'in

c. j. stone said:


> Perch are very opportunistic, and voracious egg/fry eaters. I've often caught them while fishing the Spring crappie and gill spawns. This might add to the reason for fishing "shallower". I'd guess you got them in the early part of the season?? In the heat of summer, I(used to!!) find them in the deepest water I could find-like 12-14 feet.
> I once had a 38 fish day between the North dike and the big island in 12 feet. This was prob. 25 years ago or more but they looked like Erie jumbos-and noone I saw while loading my canoe believed they came out of Mogadore. I'm thinking there's still a healthy population of them in there.


Year round for me now (probably why some think they "disappeared")!
A few years back when Mogadore was crystal clear and weedy that 12' range was magic.

I did see a guy get a bucket of jumbos from the bank right before ice up. Maggots under a bobber in 2' of water. One 9"-12" perch after another while I was loading the boat up.


----------



## Mission-Fishin

I agree with taking more fish than neccesary because there biting therory. Another situation i see is guys throwing the little one out on the ice and leaving them so they dont catch them again. I counted over 100 dead little fish left on the ice at the Congress Lake Road. I think to myself give these fish another year they would be keepers.Seems kind of wasteful to me.But thats just my opinion.


----------



## Bantam3x

Mission-Fishin said:


> I agree with taking more fish than neccesary because there biting therory. Another situation i see is guys throwing the little one out on the ice and leaving them so they dont catch them again. I counted over 100 dead little fish left on the ice at the Congress Lake Road. I think to myself give these fish another year they would be keepers.Seems kind of wasteful to me.But thats just my opinion.


Has to be a better way then to just leave them to die.. Maybe move to a different spot.


----------



## Basshog

I am 51 years old now, I just started hitting the fishing again after about 25 yeas. I started with my grandfather teaching me everything including "catch and release" 40 plus years ago. I can see keeping certain amounts if your actually eating them. I have however seen the bucket brigade that keeps 2 and 3 inch blue gill and other fish. Including wanting me to give them bass (what I mainly go for) that are under 8 inches. Never do I give fish away and I inform them that it is illegal as well. I also know for a fact that Punderson State Park sprays there weeds in the summer. Ummm protection for new hatch duh gone. Weeds are oxygen producers same as trees for us and protection from the heat. I'm sure that other fisheries are doing the same. I like seeing theses type of posts as we are all aware of the problems we see. I think education is the key with whom we fish with and beside. We need to educate the new people and generations to help protect our fishing environments before someone else does with more restrictions they can't enforce like they can't know. I could go on with this rant but I will leave more for someone else to write. Good luck in 2011.


----------



## fished-out

I fished Moggy summer and winter more than 15 years ago. Same story then and people threw small fish on the ice then too. You caught bigger fish in the deeper holes off Congress Lake back then, then had to switch to the main lake off 43 to continue to catch bigger fish later in the season. I live in a different part of the state now, but the same problem probably still exists--lots of stunted bluegill. To keep the size up, I think you need lots of 12 inch or bigger bass in a lake, along with plenty of big cats. There will be fewer fish, but they'll be bigger. I don't think years with no ice fishing help---ice fishing weeds out alot of small fish.


----------



## thelatrobe33

This is an interesting discussion that seems to come up once a year. I'm 28 and only started fishing Mogadore last year (and had some of the strangest fishing experiences of my life there already). Not having the past history there that many of you have, I have to say that I think it's still one of the better options in the area. We can talk about "the good old days" until we're blue in the face, but time has obviously changed the lake, and I think many of the points already raised are to blame. Sure there may be better panfish lakes around, but for bass, Moggie is still VERY strong.

Another major point that probably has helped the Moggie decline is the economic state Ohio is in. Portage county is a shadow of it's former self, with loads of people living close to poverty. Many of those people I'm sure keep more and smaller fish as cheap table fare.


----------



## MogadoreRez87

i think i have a solution, 

sunfish 
under 5" : kill, or stock musky to manage the over populated dink gills and shiners
between 5-8" : release, not allowed to keep
over 8" : keeper size with a daily bag limit of 6 for a few years
and responsible disgression by anglers( ya i know. haha) 

crappie & perch
under 9" : release
over 9" : keeper size with a daily bag limit of 8, not 30
maybe no keeping crappie/perch april 1-june 1 espesically of clrd. oh and btw,joerugz, bridgemonkeys, love it!


----------



## RTWilke

I grew up in Ohio fishing Mogadore although I left just about exactly 30 years ago. In fact, the last couple years I lived there, I rented the upstairs of a house right on Route 43 that backed to the reservoir so I was fishing it constantly.

It breaks my heart to read this thread and hear what you all are saying--as much about the trash as the fishery. Without having wet a line in Mogadore in maybe 20 years (I used to go back and visit my parents when they were alive) I would suggest that the lake needs a thorough study by the DNR more than anything. I tend to agree that you can't overfish a panfish lake. The problem may be exactly the opposite--that not enough people are taking enough fish to keep the population under control. Bluegills will overrun any body of water and get stunted if you don't pull them out. I've heard DNR guys tell people to keep every bluegill they catch, even if they use it to fertilize their garden.

But back to my original point, the DNR needs to do a real study to figure out what's going on there--overfishing, underfishing, fertilizer, weed growth, amurs, whatever. And then come up with a plan of action that my limit what flows in or gets taken out.

My dad and my brothers used to fish it all the time in the summer and a pretty standard bag for us was 25 to 50 panfish. We'd eat every one of them, too. We used to catch nice yellow perch back then, along with bluegills, rock bass, and crappie. To this day, the biggest bass I ever caught in my life came out of Mogadore--7 pounds 5 ounces on a buzz bait. And a number of others in the 5 pound range. And yes, I'm ashamed to say that I killed them. Being 23 or so, I had to prove that I'd actually caught them, which is no longer necessary in this era of cell phone cameras.


----------



## Tokugawa

Moggie is healthy...it just isn't a big panfish lake anymore.


----------



## sonar

This time of year,,, I have the best times, during the day,,,7'-13' for perch,,,then,,, the hour before sundown 'til sundown,,, that low-light time period,,,the river channel from "43,to the turn to the spillway" is the deal! 18'20' depths,,, has produced exceptional perch for 40 years personally! Many F.O. catches..... The lake is a survivor! Ma' Nature,will surprise you!!!........They are there ,,they move,you must be willing to move also!!! & search them out! "Cullin", I caught my personal best blue,,there last month on a blade-bait,, he was, 0ver 40",,, blew me away!!! that was an UGLIEST!!!! fish I ever seen!!! & he was tough to get my home-made blade,back from!!! I got it though!!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## peple of the perch

Now its an awesome bass lake.


----------



## Portage Lakes Bait & Tack

I used to guide out on Mogadore back in the 80's. I will always love this place. I can tell you some fantastic stories of the fine fishing here. I always had very happy clients every time. I moved here to the Portage Lakes and now guide here. My Tackle shop is right on the water, and I have just as much fun guiding here as well. Mogadore will always be my favorite though.


----------



## joerugz

Wow. This thread started 3 or 4 years ago! I've learned a few things since then;
1- shorefishers still leave the bulk of trash where they fish. (not calling ALL shorefishers out. I've witnessed a few guys walking the banks while bass fishing and not knew they where there after they left the spot.) Other shorefishers think they own the spot. I've had to ask them to move their chairs so I can back my boat down the ramp. So they move to the dock and I have to walk around them after parking the van. Then I have to steer around their lines.....Carlos Mancia said it best "Da Da Daaa".

2- I'm still picking up trash from ice fisherman! I can't understand....THE STUFF IS LIGHTER THEN WHEN YOU LUGGED IT IN!!

3- On a more serious note; lakes go through ups and downs. While the pan fish are down, the bass are up. I've had days early this year where between my buddy and I, we would catch 40-60 bass during an evening. They may be 4"- 12" but man are they fun to catch....all released BTW.

4-......and the biggest thing I've learned in the last four years...., is, there are many guys who care about the lake and the area. It has improved because of guys like you and me. The clean-ups by the OGFers say it best. 
Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## joerugz

Top ten things that should be done to help Mogadore Res.

10. Impose a size and bag limit on all fish.
9. Hold a bowfishing tournament to controll the carp.
8. Write littering tickets to shorefishers.
7. Open a season for the Cormerants.
6. Make everyone pass an IQ test. If they know who Lindsay Lohan is...kick them off the lake!
5. No Scooby Doo poles. That's what Springfield Lake is for.
4. Make all litter bugs attend a Charlie Sheen "winning" lecture.
3. Stock more BowFin, so they scare the hell out of the city folk!
2. Spread BigFoot rumors that he eats people after dark.

and the number one way to improve Mogadore Res. is.....

Send violaters over to Nimi to shorefish with pom poms only.


----------



## buckzye11

joerugz said:


> Top ten things that should be done to help Mogadore Res.
> 
> and the number one way to improve Mogadore Res. is.....
> 
> Send violaters over to Nimi to shorefish with pom poms only.


Man... that's kinda harsh! lol You got to let em get away with using snoppy poles though... can't punish the kids for fishin...


----------



## Portage Lakes Bait & Tack

_When I was guiding out on Mogadore back years ago, I was going out after bass.( I Thought) After catching around 27 bass the customer told me that he actually hired me to catch Crappie. Major Mis-understanding. Lol. I thought to myself, how in the world do I catch Crappie ? I was strictly a BASS GUIDE. I found some White Mister twister jigs in my box and put on a Large Shiner, then set the bobber at 4 feet deep. Went under the bridge under route 43. Going to the right on the larger lake side. Drifted with a slight wind. Wow what a surprise..Slabs around 20 inches long. 17 to be exact. I learned allot that day. Let me know how you do. _


----------



## Cull'in

Portage Lakes Bait & Tack said:


> _When I was guiding out on Mogadore back years ago, I was going out after bass.( I Thought) After catching around 27 bass the customer told me that he actually hired me to catch Crappie. Major Mis-understanding. Lol. I thought to myself, how in the world do I catch Crappie ? I was strictly a BASS GUIDE. I found some White Mister twister jigs in my box and put on a Large Shiner, then set the bobber at 4 feet deep. Went under the bridge under route 43. Going to the right on the larger lake side. Drifted with a slight wind. Wow what a surprise..Slabs around 20 inches long. 17 to be exact. I learned allot that day. Let me know how you do. _


I hope that post was chock full of sarcasm, if not it's quite an
exaggeration!


----------



## Portage Lakes Bait & Tack

Honest story for sure. One very interesting day. The customer and I went out several times after that. I couldn't believe my luck that day. What do they say about a blind squirrel ? LOL.


----------



## Cull'in

Portage Lakes Bait & Tack said:


> Honest story for sure. One very interesting day. The customer and I went out several times after that. I couldn't believe my luck that day. What do they say about a blind squirrel ? LOL.


Ron, your an awesome guy and no doubt caught some big slab crappie!

However.....
The state record black crappie is 4.50lbs and 18 1/8" long. White crappie was 3.90lb and 18 1/2".

To catch 17 bigger than that is quite impressive!

I won't hold it against it you though, you are a fisherman!!!

(P.S. Do you know who this is? )


----------



## Portage Lakes Bait & Tack

No..Who? I will have a surprise quest also soon.


----------



## Cull'in

Portage Lakes Bait & Tack said:


> No..Who? I will have a surprise quest also soon.


Check your private messages!


----------



## copperdon

I haven't fished Mog in years, after I moved to New Franklin, my home base lake naturally became Nimisila... but we're facing the same kinds of troubles there, too.

On almost every trip during the warm months, I see people keeping fish that they shouldn't. Yes.... I know that there is no real limit on panfish, but do they really believe that keeping the 3" babies will result in enough to fry up and eat?

There are regulations on the books that are concrete... laws that govern size and creel limits - and then there's the law _off_ the books... 
the _personal_ laws adhered to by true anglers and conservationists, the unwritten law of _responsibility_... the law that tells the true angler to NOT keep a particular fish because they are dropping eggs, the law that says to us _"I have 10 very nice pan fish here, and that's enough."_

Add to this the blatant disregard by "weekend people" for the laws that ARE on the books, along with those peope who feel that leaving behind a bird's nest of fouled line, styrofoam bait containers, McDonald's bags and beer cans is acceptable behavior, and you have a real problem... and it's not just limited to Mogadore.

I try to take out as much trash as I can - other people's, of course - but it seems like I can pick up on a given shoreline for a full hour and not even make a dent. It's frustrating.

And, I can't count the number of times that I've approached people who have a bucket with a 6" bass in their possession and have told them that not only are they breaking the law, they are also beiing irresponsible as well. This is generally met with blank stares, and sometimes, rude response.

Honestly... I don't know _what_ the answer is. All I know is that Nimisila is nowhere near the same quality fishery now that it was when I first moved here in the late 80's. You have my sympathy for the problems at Mogadore, but you aren't alone. It's becoming an epidemic, IMO.


----------



## Cull'in

The biggest thing that personally bothers me about Mogadore now is all the expanded shoreline acess. Areas before that the City of Akron kept closed are just being ravaged by _some_ bank fishermen!

Trash, brush and small trees cleared out, illegal fires being made...all in areas that were previously closed and pristine. People looking for that secret "hotspot" I guess. 

Ignorance, laziness and lack of respect. It's everywhere today, including your local lakes and streams.


----------



## cedar1

Cull'in said:


> The biggest thing that personally bothers me about Mogadore now is all the expanded shoreline acess. Areas before that the City of Akron kept closed are just being ravaged by _some_ bank fishermen!
> 
> Trash, brush and small trees cleared out, illegal fires being made...all in areas that were previously closed and pristine. People looking for that secret "hotspot" I guess.
> 
> Ignorance, laziness and lack of respect. It's everywhere today, including your local lakes and streams.


I couldnt agree more. I ran into a " do gooder" out there cutting sapplings along the bank. He sure was proud of himself and made sure he told everyone that would listen. Not cool! Its a free for all out there anymore. What a shame.


----------



## CatfishWilly

Just my opinion, not meant to offend: Mogadore Reservoir is doing just fine! Does it need to be managed better, sure does. Ive been fishing it for 6 years now, and it really does require some adaptability to have consistant successful days on the water. 2 years ago we were slamming crappie. Last year we were out for the bass, but did way better on the cats so we started hitting them hard. once we changed up our technique we were pulling out ten lb fish every trip. Just gotta take what mother nature will give you


----------



## devildog#1

this year I was out on mog and my boat battery died, well I come all the way from parma so I wasn't about to go back home so I decided to do some shore fishing. i Could not believe how much trash and old fishing crap I saw on the banks. It was really depressing but its not just there I see it everywhere. I will just never understand what possesses people to just leave there junk out in nature like that.


----------



## mishmosh

I don't know how you can be an outdoorsman and not care about the outdoors! People who just leave trash about really has me steaming. I don't get it!


----------



## sonar

mishmash, I believe, people live in their mindset of self-renewing,resources, imaginary,'lil world, that someone else,"will get that,for me"...... They don't even realize,that their mom isn't following them around out at the parks&lakes,,,,, Sad to see the result of some people's non-caring,,,& that the results are left to all the rest to deal with...I have helped out with a clean-up a while back, and the thing that I saw the most of was beer cans/bottles,whiskey bottles,wine bottles,are they fishing, or just drinking while holding a pole??  ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## icebucketjohn

All waterways are in a continual state of change. That's a basic principle of biology and ecology. Look at Lake Erie, Lake of the Woods, Devils Lake, etc, etc. All have undergone changes in just a few decades... within out short lifetime resulting in fishery population alterations of species, size and overall waterway biology.

*Mogadore & Ladue* are soley owned by the City of Akron. They were developed for water usage, both commercial & residential. Recreational usage (including camping, boating and fishing) have always been secondary priorities... and will continue with that same mission mantra in the future.

*Within the last few years, both reservoirs have been LEASED TO THE OHIO ONDR*. Unfortunately drastic financial restrictions have limited both agencies overall waterway management in terms of manpower & resources.

The future of both lakes are highly dependent upon the passionate conservation efforts of individuals, groups and the general public. Complaining without action won't change the outcome. Recording incidences and reporting violations are one way towards turning things towards the positive.

Here's some contact numbers to put in your cell phones:

ODNR District 3 Office: 330-644-2293
ODNR Division of Watercraft: 330-644-2265
Turn in a Poacher: 800-762-2437
Brimfield Police: 330-677-1234
Geauga County Sheriff: 440-279-2009
Portage County Sheriff: 330-678-7012 

Unfortunately these two reservoirs do not have creel limit & size restrictions of other Ohio inland lakes managed by the ONDR. 

It is my hope that both agencies with be on the same page towards implementing such regulations before too long.

Keep doing your part in conserving these resources. Your efforts are not going unrecognized or appreciated.


----------

